# Nerd Credentials



## Tad (Apr 25, 2006)

In another thread, Estrata wrote:



> But still, I could so out nerd everyone else on these boards. Yo.



OK, you really can't say things like that without being willing to back it up, so.......come on folks, time to cough up some nerd credentials, those of you who claim to be nerds!

Of course, not everyone has the same definition of what it means to be a nerd--in particular I think younger folk use it differently somewhat than people of my age, and we probably differently than those somewhat older. But still, to your own meaning of being a nerd, what about you qualifies as being a nerd?

As for me, I'm mostly a gaming and science-fiction nerd. Started playing role-playing games in 1979, and played steadily through middle school, high school, and university. In University I took part in a few D&D tournaments. In the many years since university I've not had much chance to play--although I still have one box of precious gaming books that I've hauled around all of these years--but I am taking part in some play-by-yahoo-group HeroQuest, and I have contributor credits in a few HeroQuest books. I also got hooked on the collectible card game Magic: The Gathering about a decade ago, and continued to play with a few friends (with very rare expeditions to local tournaments) through last year, but I haven't played since moving cities last summer.

Before even starting role-playing games I'd stumbled across Narnia, MIddle-Earth, and Greek and Norse myth, and that has continued to influence a lot of my reading. I might take David Brin's "The Uplift War" to my grave with me, I re-read Roger Zelazeny's "A Night in the Lonesome October" at least annually, and I'll genearly buy new David Duncan, Elizabeth Moon, and Barbara Hambly without hesitation.

Of course, I take part in on-line forums and chat rooms, but I don't think that even counts for nerd credentials anymore. Although I did participate a little bit in an all text 'MUD' (furryMUC if I recall the name correctly) back in pre-web days. 

Finally I'm an electrical engineer who works in quality systems, whose favorite subject was calculas, and who took part in math competitions (I think I managed national ranking in Canada every year through high school on them).

So there, that is why I say that I'm a nerd  What's your excuse?

-Ed


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 25, 2006)

Ooh! this sounds like fun!

1- I love Star Trek Next Generation and claimed as a child I wanted to Marry that sexay number1 and wanted to name my first son Jean Luke lol

2- Was obsessed with the LOTR movies and tried my darndest to get through the SIlmarilion

3- I was the Vice president of my (ex) University's anime/manga club for two years and have watched for over 12 years now.

4-I really enjoy playing video games, especially fighters, though my lack of money kinda puts me way behind the curve.

5-I love really bad Euro techno and the strangest music from around the world that I can find. (not sure if thats nerdy to everyone but hey!)

6- I love horror movies and Zombie flicks, though I admit I miss my school buddies a lot since nobody here really enjoys them much.

In highschool I took Japanese because I like anime so much, won first prize in the school art show for my graphic/computer art project, I dabble in crappy computer art, I loved Quantum Leap, I adore stuff about the supernatural/magic/and aliens, and I named my computer  , I watch too much history channel, and my sister met her husband through a dice RP forum online hahah~

Nerd and dork are very similar to me, I use them about the same, nerd to me is just someone who looooves something so much they're kinda weird. Dorky things~


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Apr 26, 2006)

I want to preface this by saying I *do* have non-nerdy skills and interests, too.  

Now...*rolls up sleeves*

1. I bought my first computer in 1983. I learned to program in BASIC on it (taking a programming course one summer).

2. I spent most of the 80's playing AD&D

3. The first thing I wrote in BASIC was an AD&D character generator.

4. I did all sorts of hacking I probably shouldn't go into detail here about in the mid to late 80's, largely in order to get cracked computer games.

5. I once spent a weekend over New Year's at a LARP gaming convention in a hotel.

6. I've been to several different SCA (Society for Creative Anachronism) group meetings.

7. I taught myself how to draw. The first things I drew were character portraits of my AD&D characters. The next thing I drew? The Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.

8. I once collected comic books.

9. I read the Hobbit, the Trilogy, and tried to read the Silmarillion all in middle school (the latter tossed my smoldering carcass from the ring with a laugh).

10. In grade school I won a spelling bee.

11. I work for my own computer company now and spend a fair bit of time playing FPS (First person shooters).

12. When I first got in the internet the backbone was a T1 and I used an e-mail account I hacked from a student machine at USU.

13. I was on the first MUD -- TinyMUD at CMU

14. I was also on the first combat MUD -- DeathMUD, at NMSU.

15. I used ICQ when you could issue a " /who * " command and see *everyone* on.

16. I was Sysop of my own dialup BBS for 6 years.

17. I was a co-Sysop of the 2nd-ever internet BBS, Quartz.

18. I bought Dragon magazines off people from netnews posts.

...did I mention I also have non-nerdy interests?? :doh:


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Apr 26, 2006)

Oh -- and I still have a large number of Star Wars toys from the original through Return of the Jedi, including most figures. I don't have any of the figures' boxes, but I have the original boxes for all the sets and bases and such.


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 26, 2006)

I dressed up for the Star Wars prequels to attend the first showings at midnight. And I also quote the OT especially Yoda on a daily basis. As well as Star Trek, BTW Kirk would totally own Picard in a one on one.

Also

Do or do not there is no try.


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Apr 26, 2006)

Actually, I've found if you play in a local poker game, talking like Yoda is a great way to get your tablemates on tilt.  

As for Kirk, you're right. Kirk would be getting it on with Troi and Picard would be devising a plot to own him trying to utilize Troi's intelligence info. Her mutterings would be useless and Picard would get owned.


----------



## Stuffa (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm up for this:

1. I like science fiction and fantasy, to the tune of several thousand books cataloged on the library shelves in my house. When Heinlein walks you through calculating a ballistic, despite hating math, I've done it.

2. I have my FCC engineering and broadcasting license.

3. I met my husband on the internet. On a unix cluster, NOT a website.

4. Professionally, I'm a network analyst.

5. I've got my MCSE and my CCNA and CNA.

6. I used to be a sound engineer/roadie type, not because I wanted to meet bands, but because the equipment was SOOOO COOOL!

7. I build my own laptops. 

8. I shout at programs like 24 when they use absolutely rubbish tech speak. "NOOOOOO, that's not what a subnet is for, you funting idiots!"

9. I had my first e-mail address in 1988 on BITnet. I had my first webpage in 1994. I could only edit it in VI, and see it using Lynx.

10. I've got over 30 computers in the house, nine routers, six switches, and three wireless APs. And in the course of a week, most of them get used. Well, not the IBM "portable" with the amber screen and the keyboard that folds up into the case. That's a bit old. 
Um, okay, that's not really as geeky as I thought it was. But if you met me in person...


----------



## Fortune Cookie (Apr 26, 2006)

Let's see... my list will be smaller than everyone elses, but that's okay.  I identify mostly as an English geek, but here goes: 

1. I owned Star Trek action figures whilst growing up. 

2. We lived for Twilight Zone and TOS marathons on TV in my house.

3. I've been to Star Trek conventions. 

4. I correct people's grammar unintentionally 24/7, whether I'm reading something they wrote or as they're talking.... 

5. I actually enjoy reading Jane Eyre, Shakespeare (if you haven't read Much Ado About Nothing, you should. His best, in my opinon, for its comedy), and 19th century poetry.

6. I wanted to marry Quentin Collins, which ties into Number 7, which is

7. I've been to a Dark Shadows convention as well. 

8. When I was seven, I could find my way through DOS as well as my father.

9. I attempted to learn BASIC, though as far as I got was Hello World. 

10. I actually sat here trying to think of ways to prove I'm a nerd, which is nerd-like unto itself. 

~FC

Oh, and 11: I did my best to wade through the Wheel of Time series, but I got burnt out after reading six thousand-page novels back-to-back-to-back. Someday I should probably pick that back up.


----------



## curvluver (Apr 26, 2006)

Here's some of my list....


Ran the Roleplaying club in high school
Was a founding member of the physics club in same high school
Also member of band (concert and jazz band), choir, chess club, and debating team
Band Member at University
Graduated with degrees in Pysics, Biology and Computer Science 
Was crowned King of the Geeks by aforementioned Computer Science Graduating Class
Was captain of the college programming team
Sold first program in 1990 (while in final year of high school... to a teacher who ran the ski team to calculate aggregate totals of skiers... Used 50 lb portable computer and did this while skiers did their runs)
First program I wrote for myself was a D&D character generator (so I could quickly make useful NPC characters for the poor slobs I DM'ed for)
Wrote a SFB program (on my Amiga) with myself performing the dreaded Kobiashi Maroo (after about 500 battles I managed to win it in glorious combat...)
Have a comic book collection with well over 1500 books (mostly collected over a 10 year period)
Would forgoe class on multiple occasions for just "one more turn" in civilization
Currently work as a Systems Analyst/Designer for a software company, and have my own home business repairing/building PC's
Get excited when people start talking about bandwidth....
Gleefully anticipate my teaching session with my brother in law for both math and physics (He's taking electric engineering, and his professors for these subjects couldn't teach a Ferengi to make a profit)
For fun I volunteered to give tours of the school observatory
Took all the sci-fi and fantasy english courses that were available in school, and have a personal library of such literary works numbering in the 100's
Usually read at least 3 sci-fi/fatasy novels a week (with time left over for reading technical manuals or trade magazines as well...)
Courted my girlfriend using email, and by creating a web page for her (using vi of course and showing it to her in mosaic).
Made my "big" move to start courting her by hearing that she had computer problems and I "offered" to come and fix it for her
In high school math (when calculators were allowed), I decided to use a slide rule while writing exams, because it was more "fun" (and I'd still finish an hour or so before anybody else)

That's about it for easily identifiable nerdy behaviour. If I can think of anything else I'll compile a list and repost...


----------



## missaf (Apr 26, 2006)

I have been to Star Trek, Stargate and Star Wars Conventions, as well as ComiCons, DragonCons, SCA events, Ren Faires, and even plays about Niels Bor and other Nuclear Physicists

I sent fanmail to Riker and got back signed autographs, and a kiss on the cheek at the next Con I went to :wubu: 

I owned every episode of TNG on video cassette, in order (Do you realize how hard that was to do?!)

I own collector's swords from almost every fantasy movie that had swords made.

There are currently 7 computers in my house, not counting PDAs and smartphones.

I played with Star Trek action figures, the 12" ones

I can quote to you the events of major civil war battles after 1863, and possess an inordinate amount of civil war trivia in my brain.

I owned my first computer in 1980- a Timex Sinclair 3000

I started playing RPGs and D&D when I was 5, haven't stopped since.

I dated online

In third grade I was known for my large vocabulary, and given an award created just for the nerds like me that would follow.

I enjoy watching reruns of all Sci-Fi shows (Except Buck Rogers)

Dr. Who is my hero

And my best nerd quality - My six year old thinks Dr. Who is his hero, too.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 26, 2006)

Right on with the English Nerdism! I love me some shakespeare too! I also love the Eliot, woolf, and sooo many more! I was an English major running down the dark path to a cardboard box degree 

PS: I forgot my trips to anime conventions. Otakon away! lol


----------



## Melian (Apr 26, 2006)

I saw this thread the other day and SWORE I would stay away....but it called me back.

Chronologic nerdliness:

- identified "gifted" in grade two, and spent 10 years in a "special class"

- read The Hobbit and LOTR in grade 3 (reads LOTR annually)

- read The Silmarillion in grade 4, along with 12 volumes of the Complete History of Middle Earth, Unfinished Tales, Adventures of Tom Bombadil, and some unrelated works of Tolkien

- member of chess and GO club, grades 3 through 6

- has owned: c64, original Atari, Intellivision, Turbo Graffix, Jaguar, NES, SNES, Sega Mastersystem, Sega Genesis, Sega CD, Sega Saturn, Virtual Boy, GameBoy, n64, Dreamcast, Gamecube, PS1, PS2

- has created an RPG strategy guide

- member of Magic: the Gathering club, grades 9-11

- memorized 50 decimal places of pi in grade 9

- top 10% placement in Canadian Math Contest in grades 9-12

- someone actually posted my picture at the WarHammer store....

- watches/draws anime (who doesn't, these days?) and has unfortunately done cosplay and LARP

- saw the LOTR movies in character....and complained through all of them, especially the third

- learned to translate English to 3 dialects of elvish

- first tattoo: Sindar translation of a phrase in Feanorian Tengwar script

- second tattoo: signet of Luthien

- third tattoo: (personally) stylized Mog, circa FFVI

- fourth tattoo: Starman deluxe (of Earthbound)

- fifth tattoo: Magus (of Chronotrigger)

- I have a degree in neuroscience

- I am earning a degree in molecular biology

- owns the PeeWee's Playhouse boxset

- owns many soundtracks....to games

- attends film versions of favourite games and comics JUST to heckle loudly (the next one will be Silent Hill...oh good god)

- has been called "comic store guy" despite being a small female

- favourite band EVER is TOOL (I think that says something, haha)

- has more dynamic MSN emoticons than contacts on my list

- dating an astrophysicist

- seriously considering a theme wedding (I want LOTR, he wants Star Wars....perhaps a hybrid)

- thoroughly enjoyed making this list


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 26, 2006)

Melian said:


> I saw this thread the other day and SWORE I would stay away....but it called me back.
> 
> Chronologic nerdliness:
> 
> ...



You are topping the list right now I think....in a good way


----------



## curvluver (Apr 26, 2006)

Melian said:


> I saw this thread the other day and SWORE I would stay away....but it called me back.
> 
> Chronologic nerdliness:
> 
> ...



I bow down before your nerdiness ... 

The only question I have is where were cool girls like you when I was in school??? My wife is fairly nerdy, but you take the cake!!

:smitten:


----------



## Melian (Apr 26, 2006)

Spend the bulk of your childhood as social pariah and you too may gain access to this bounty of nerdom.

Being ugly also helped a lot.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 26, 2006)

AZ_Wolf said:


> 12. When I first got in the internet the backbone was a T1 and I used an e-mail account I hacked from a student machine at USU.
> 
> 13. I was on the first MUD -- TinyMUD at CMU
> 
> ...




Oh My Stars and Garters! A Quartzer! In Arizona! That hacked into USU!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 26, 2006)

I think I'm more of a geek than a nerd. (Network Emergency Rescue Dude)

My first computer was a TI-99/4A ('81-'82). I learned TI Basic until I was bored with it, and then I picked up TI Assembler and it blew my mind. I didn't touch programming again until I attended USU. ('89) By then it was all VAXC, VAXCOBOL, and Pascal on a Mac.

My first MUD was TinyMUD, My first BBS was Quartz, and my first email was something cryptic like SLY8Z @ usu.edu(back when everything on the net was .edu)(And that isn't my email anymore, it's probably someonelses)

I've owned a NoName 286 AT, NoName 386SX (and removed the jumper to make it a 386), a Dell 486DX, but never bought the extra chip; Gateway Pentium 75, Micron Pentium II 300Mhz (and maxed out the RAM to 384 Megabytes!), a motherboard for a Pentium III that is still in the celophane, a Dell Inspiron 5100 (with a full P4 in it.. it doubles as a George Foreman Grill), and finally a Dell Latitude D610.


----------



## Obesus (Apr 27, 2006)

edx said:


> In another thread, Estrata wrote:
> 
> OK, you really can't say things like that without being willing to back it up, so.......come on folks, time to cough up some nerd credentials, those of you who claim to be nerds!
> 
> ...



Omigosh...I think I am in real goldarn trouble here...I think I crossed the line from nerd-geek to something else a few years ago...once a couple of years ago, that incredibly cute and ever so roundish lesbian perky-goth gal at work said..."Hey, you are like, such a geek!" My response was..."Well, dang...I was a junky and crackhead for 10 years...don't you think that might just disqualify me?" She just did that cute foot-stamping thing and gave me a silent "Don't think so there, buddy boy!" OK, well two days later, she comes up to me with the sheepish thing going on and says...."oooooh, I really meant to say that you are such a FREAK!" I smiled and said "Much better!" So, we agreed that I am a just plain freaky dude! Righteous! I mean, besides the drug abuse thing, I have a string of failed relationships ranging back several decades...I have the unfortunate talent of being gifted as a plain deadly flirter...it is my ruination! I'm not even going to mention the Sex-Magick thing..gosh..this is a revelation over here!  No wonder I am so unlucky in dating in a predominantly nerdish environment! AHA...back to Alt.com! Tally-hooooooooooooooooooooooooo!:shocked:


----------



## inertia (Apr 27, 2006)

-my first computer was a sinclair spectrum zx81 (I'm 23) which I won in a drawing competition at school

-am, tragically, still so proud of this that i got my whole left arm tattooed with sinclair-related stuff (sinclair logo, characters from games, start screen and stuff)

-i'm doing my university dissertation on the representation of journalists in superhero comicbooks

-i write warhammer 40k spin-off fiction for fun

i think i qualify- just.

you people are all so damn cool.


----------



## Tad (Apr 27, 2006)

inertia-i write warhammer 40k spin-off fiction for fun
i think i qualify- just.
[/QUOTE said:


> I think writing warhammer fiction qualifies you
> 
> -Ed


----------



## inertia (Apr 27, 2006)

yesssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!

thanks!


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 27, 2006)

You may be a nerd if you remember Automan.


----------



## curvluver (Apr 27, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> You may be a nerd if you remember Automan.



Don't forget about cursor....


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 27, 2006)




----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 27, 2006)

Hmm, I'm not going to win any geekiness contests, but I might as well chime in:
- I read and write science fiction and fantasy
- I play video games and am designing one
- I owned and ran a petshop inside an MMORPG for several months
- I am a moderator at a video game forum
- I'm watch and draw anime, and wrote a script for an anime movie (never produced)
- I have written fanfiction (including slash/yaoi and mary sue)
- I have been to some science fiction conventions
- - At one of which I went in costume as a leopard girl for the masquerade
- I have a stuffed dragon and some stuffed unicorns (used to collect them but got rid of most of them)
- I have a massive magnetic poetry collection
- I am a socialist and a structuralist literary theorist


----------



## William (Apr 28, 2006)

I listen to several hours of NPR radio a week!!!

William


----------



## Phalloidium (Apr 28, 2006)

I remember the day I had the single-DES encrypted passwords for everyone that had a UNIX account at my university. For those who don't know, DES is quick to brute-force, especially when people use simple passwords. I wore my white-hat and notified the administrators immediately of their security lapse though -- I didn't feel like pulling a Mitnick, that day anyway. lol.


----------



## estrata (Apr 29, 2006)

Okay, Ill back it up! Dont make me come over there! ^_^

Lessee, I obviously must post my list.

1)	I have worn glasses since I was 4. Thats not weird now. Was when I was 4. I was actually called "four eyes". A lot.
2)	I have watched every single star trek, ever. TNG, like, 5 times each. That means all of TOS, TNG, DS9, Voyager, all the movies and okay I havent watched all of Enterprise. I heard it got better later but god I couldnt stand it when it started. Okay, and my favorite is DS9. And I had a super crush on Odo forever.
3)	My first crush was Fox Mulder. Thats not nerdy in itself  the man was HOT  but I taped every episode in the first 3 or 4 seasons and watched them so many times some of the tapes wore out. AND I have a really dorky drawing of him in my diary that said I Believe under it. =D
4)	I started on the internet when I was 11. Thats when it wasnt cool, in 1992. Well, not the internet per se. I was on Prodigy. They didn't have the internet for awhile. And how did I get Prodigy? I took the SATs when I was 11. Only me and the dorky math genius Po Shen Lo in my school qualified to do that  based on out standardized test scores. SUPRA dork!
5)	My childrens books were the Xanth series. My god were they stupid. I then read the Wheel of Time series, well, up until whatever book he was on at the time. You can tell a dork by the total cheesiness of the fantasy they read. Once I matured I actually started reading good fantasy.
6)	When I was 12 (on Prodigy) I used to play Star Trek RPGs on the Bulletin Boards. I was always the medical officer. When Prodigy got chat, I became addicted to FRPG rooms (thats free roleplaying), where you basically say *walks up to bar, orders an ale*. Thats right, ALE. I also got married to a guy named JesterTom, also when 12. Also, I started costing my parents huge bucks because back then you paid by the hour, or (for us) 30 hours a month. I had to be limited to chat. In 1993. When I was 12.
7)	I made an extensive list of all the alternate items you can get from monsters when using a certain Game Genie code on Final Fantasy 6 (thats 3 for you pseudo-nerds). I mean I searched out ever single monster in the game and killed it, then (if it was rare) restarted and made my way back to the monster and killed it again until I got both the alternate item and the rare alternate item.
8)	I got into anime when I was 13. Also when it wasnt cool. 
9)	Man, I could so go on and on and on its depressing. But the most important one 
10)	Im a freakn girl.

And of course the obligatory video games  we own literally all the mainstream and old skool systems-, role playing in the basement, Magic the Gathering (I even played the Pokemon CCG for awhile, it was pretty fun). I carried around a Pikachu tomogachi forEVER and got up to, like, over a million steps (I shook him a lot). Oh, and I know Japanese... pretty well.

I havent read all these posts because I got to go soon, but I swear if anyone out-dorks me theyre really sad. I mean, sadder than me. And that is SAD.  

-Laura


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 29, 2006)

I totally agree, fox was soooo hot. I have a thing for men with good noses. HOT


----------



## nathanb (Apr 29, 2006)

Yeah? Well wait to you hear this.....

1. I STILL play text adventure games and even design a few myself

2. I own the entire Kings Quest/Space Quest series.

3. I once read Joyce's Ulysses just to tell people I read Joyce's Ulysses

4. I own 10 Star Trek "lost episodes" paperbacks 

5. I graduated with a combined honours in Physics AND Computer Science

6. I co-founded a poetry club

7. I have never not been on an honour role

Well that's me... the truth comes out at last. Now I'm going to go have a good cry.


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2006)

-i collect action figures
-i read comic books
-i own an entire library of Dragonlance novels
-i draw mad fanart
-i've written fanfics (lotta mary sue stuff that i never share)
-i have many websites
-i speak a little Elvish
-i could draw out the Baggins family tree right now
-minor trekkie
-been in many online rpgs
-can recite poetry
-if you took all of my comic books and graphic novels alone (not counting all other books i own) and put them on a scale they'd very likely weigh more than me... 
-i've debated Wolverine vs. Spiderman online and in person in great depth
-other posters on an online comic book messageboard thought i was a slightly fruity man for a very long time because i was such an expert (a big, rabid geek). when they found out i was a girl, they all bugged out.
-in high school class readings of shakespearian plays, i "acted" so well that my classmates were wowed for weeks afterward, because...
-i actually knew what i was saying
-i gave a mini-lecture in english class after a test on the poetry unit after someone asked a question
-i wrote a paper in college about being a female comic book geek
-i watch cartoons
-i know and absurd amount of information about cartoons i don't even like
-oh yes, i have drawn spiderman.
-i refer to comic book characters not by their superhero/villain names, but by their FIRST names ("scott and logan" instead of "cyclops and wolverine")
-i talk about them as if they are real, existent people.
-i know the names of all nine muses, all the twelve gods that had seats on mount olympus, and pretty much every other god/hero/figure of mythology too...
-to my friends, i'm a walking encyclopedia of both trivial and useful information...
-i know the real lyrics to 99 luftballoons and what they mean (and i can sing along).
-i know beatles songs in german (and can sing along)
-once my friend asked me "hey, what is the name of the phobia where you're afraid of ..." and i pulled out one of my books and showed him a handwritten list of phobia names
-i'm on neopets
-i own a sword
-i shop in thrift stores
-i wore glasses as a kid


----------



## billyclubb (Apr 30, 2006)

I doubt I'll win this "contest" but I guess I'll give it a go anyway.

1. I regularily have "Tekken/Street Fighter Tournaments" at my house in my mothers basement (Im still in high school though so thats not AS bad lol).

2. I also go to my friends house every month or two where we have a "LAN Party" which is where a bunch of people bring over thier computers and we play FPS' like Counter Strike, BattleField 2, etc.

3. I have 3 LvL 60's on WoW one being on an RP server.

4. I have played every Final Fantasy and have beaten VII and X at least 3 times each all the way through from start to finish.

5. My favorite bands are David Bowie and Queen. (I dont know how nerdy this is but my friends seem to think its very, probaly because these bands are before my time and arnt hip like the punk music they listen to lol).

6. I've never gotten a grade lower then a B.

7. And finally I still play super nintendo on my computer (I bought something that plugs into a usb port that lets me plug in a super nintendo controller and use it on any game that you can use a controller with, heres a link if you couldnt understand how I described it http://www.lik-sang.com/image.php?category=160&products_id=4234&img=super-smartjoy).


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Apr 30, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Oh My Stars and Garters! A Quartzer! In Arizona! That hacked into USU!



This internet world -- so big, yet so small!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 30, 2006)

I've been to a _Ulysses_ party.

I took the ACT for the first time when I was in the seventh grade and got yelled at for merely passing it. 

I love art and consider myself a pretty good connoisseur (sp?) of conceptual photography. 

I'm working on a novel which is almost 1/4 of the way done with the first draft.

I am a semiotician. Bob said so.


----------



## William (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey

A Ulysses party is like a Super Toga Party????

William 





TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I've been to a _Ulysses_ party.
> 
> I took the ACT for the first time when I was in the seventh grade and got yelled at for merely passing it.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 30, 2006)

A _Ulysses_ party is where everyone gets wasted and everyone takes turns reading the novel out loud until it's done.


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 30, 2006)

Star Trek is LAME.

Star Wars pwnz.


----------



## herin (Apr 30, 2006)

I was the state champion in speech and debate my junior and senior years in high school.
I love Star Wars. I mean I love it. Han Solo is my bf.  
I was a big fan of X-files, the first 3 or 4 seasons.
Same with Sliders.
And Stargate.
I basically love all Sci-fi.
I can quote Monty Python's Quest for the Holy Grail. In it's entirety.
I held the high score on Mortal Kombat in our local arcade for years.  
I read the hobbit for the first time in 7th grade. 
I read the Silmarillion for the first time last year and loved it. 
I heart dorks/nerds! :smitten:


----------



## nathanb (May 1, 2006)

You read the _whole _ thing? As far as I can tell its just 1000 pages of drunken Irish gibberish! Oh and PS I memorized MacBeth's last solilique in grade 10 and its still there so take that!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 1, 2006)

There are tons of hidden jokes in _Ulysses_. I think it's a funny, smart novel that captures a pretty good picture of the struggle of the Nice Guy caught between two worlds. The awesome thing about Bloom is that regardless of all the crap he endures, he remains a really cool dude. There's a lesson in that.


----------



## Tad (May 1, 2006)

estrata said:


> Okay, Ill back it up! Dont make me come over there! ^_^
> 
> Lessee, I obviously must post my list.
> 
> ...



*L* now that's what I'm talking about! That is downright intimidating


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (May 2, 2006)

I am the worst NERD ever....

I am one of the few oldfashioned women that don't believe in sex before marriage, I always tell the truth even if it gets me in trouble sometimes. I like movies at home, staying home instead of partying and also to be available for any friendships that pass my way. I have and will never have an enemy because I don't make any..... at least I hope...... 

I like fuzzy kitties and lil children and am someday going to be the old fat cat lady that lives down the lane that everyone loves because they know that I am the only old woman that is the most honest with them even if it gets me into trouble.... Oh, and I do like cookies.....:eat2:


----------



## estrata (May 13, 2006)

SisterGoldenHair said:


> -i collect action figures
> -i read comic books
> -i own an entire library of Dragonlance novels
> -i draw mad fanart
> ...



I wish I knew Elvish.... I also don't know the Baggin's family tree. I feel so inadequate. 

Let's be friends!  

Does poetry really make you a nerd? Wow, I can add being a featured writer in my high school’s poetry magazine four years running to my list, then.

And I totally forgot to mention my guild on EQ2. Yes, I play EQ2. It’s better than EQ1, I tell you!

Oh, and I just bought Dragon Quest VIII. Man, after playing Oblivion it's so weird to be able to just go into people's houses, break their pots, and take their money. I love traditional Japanese RPGs, they're so cute!

P.S. Yes, but have you drawn over 20+ fanarts of neopets?!


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (May 14, 2006)

lol maybe not poetry in itself but perhaps the ability to recite things like... say... the walrus and the carpenter? 

and about neopets... well you've got me beat in that arena. hahaha.


----------



## inertia (May 14, 2006)

ha ha i can never remember the walrus and the carpenter but i memorised 'jabberwocky' when i was a kid and it's still in there...

...i, uh, spent a lot of time alone...


----------



## Tad (May 15, 2006)

inertia said:


> but i memorised 'jabberwocky' when i was a kid and it's still in there...
> QUOTE]
> 
> Will you marry me?
> ...


----------



## Big-Phil (May 21, 2006)

inertia said:


> ha ha i can never remember the walrus and the carpenter but i memorised 'jabberwocky' when i was a kid and it's still in there...
> 
> ...i, uh, spent a lot of time alone...




Cool that used to be my fav book ) hats off to you ) 

I AM A NERD, MY JOB IS NERDY, MY FRIENDS ARE NERDY....ICH BIN EIN NERD!!


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (May 21, 2006)

inertia said:


> ha ha i can never remember the walrus and the carpenter but i memorised 'jabberwocky' when i was a kid and it's still in there...
> 
> ...i, uh, spent a lot of time alone...



HAHAHA me too!


----------



## nathanb (May 31, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> There are tons of hidden jokes in _Ulysses_. I think it's a funny, smart novel that captures a pretty good picture of the struggle of the Nice Guy caught between two worlds. The awesome thing about Bloom is that regardless of all the crap he endures, he remains a really cool dude. There's a lesson in that.



I don't know... that Bloom does some pretty shady stuff at times (ie. that scene in the park with the girl who limps). I think that of the two, Dedalus is the more compelling character. But hey, that's just me.


----------



## Obesus (Jun 6, 2006)

...the "Hey is it just me or does anyone else enjoy sitting in sleazy beatnik coffeehouses in North Beach next to City Lights wearing size XXXL turtlenecks and sandals, reading "Nausea", "A Difficult Death" or "The Dharma Bums"" thread....but then I thought better of it...so, what is the relationship between nerdisme', geekdom and the bongo-playing coffee-swilling existentialist beatnik life...I mean for people who eschew hippie-isme' and more current trendiness? This is San Francisco, after all and we have standards here!  :bow: 
PS....the MOST incredible news over here is that our beloved Cafe Trieste has branched out from North Beach to Market Street and has taken over the old G&M Sales sporting goods store in the Upper Castro, Lower Lo-Ha, pre-downtown, inner-upper Mission area! Like, dark green, man!  See ya' all there!
Oh...just to put this in context, my very first girlfriend...sniff...was billed as the "World's Largest Topless Dancer"...and she danced at Carol Doda's...she was a REAL beatnik! Impressed the heck out of me in 1972!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 14, 2009)

It's thread resurrection day...


Had an original collection of Star Wars action figures, the X-Wing and TIE Fighters, but mom sold them her girlfriend's kids who promptly destroyed them.
My dad (bigot) chewed me out for buying a Lando Calrissian figure, and I spent 10 minutes explaining why he was necessary and cool.
Read Split Infinity while in 5th grade, Catholic school. Got one of my first legitimate stiffies. Thank you, Piers Anthony.
Played D&D all through junior high and high school. Used to DM our lunch hour classes in HS.
I DMed a campaign with the original Ravenloft module (for a while, TSR kowtowed and split off a Gothic Horror campaign series, of which only the first module was decent) and did all the vampire dialogue in character.
I used to own and paint lead miniatures when lead wasn't a health hazard and having figures with weight were cool. Now you get them in boxes of 10, they're made of plastic and painted by semi-blind Chinese kids in overseas sweat shops. Meh.
I went as the Greatest American Hero in 5th grade for Halloween. Fat kid + red thermal underwear + cape and hand-drawn insignia = FAIL^2. Probably one reason the Feast of Samhain isn't one of my favorites.
I tried to carve a Sword of Omens once out of wood. I got as far as the crossguard before parents and authority figures stopped me.
Owned a C-64 with a datassette and used to play BASIC Astronomy educational programs. Once I finally got a hard drive, I remember snipping the edges with a hole punch to double the density (allowed you to flip the disc over).
I had my first orgasm while watching Space Camp (REALLY wanted to get on the shuttle!)
Wonder Woman (Lynda Carter) taught me all there was to know about being a man, and how to run across a tarmac in a red and gold bustier.
When I was a kid and tried to pick up something heavy, I used the nuh-nuh-nuh bionic sound effect.
I once knew _A Elbereth Gilthoniel _by heart. I too gave up on Tolkien after halfway through the Silmarillion
I attended the opening night of Superman: The Movie, and back in the day when studios gave a shit, they would hand out merch to the moviegoers. I got a cheap gold ring with the S-Shield symbol emblazoned on it. Wore that fucker for 4 years, slowly expanding the band and finally lost it, never to be found. I have searched YEARS for one online but eventually just caved and bought this.
Every time I go to any function where there is a requirement for a HELLO MY NAME IS badge, I always fill it out with, _"My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die."_ My wife rolls her eyes and says "you know, no one is going to get that joke," but invariably at least a dozen people do and laugh their asses off.
I always write unnecessarily long replies to posts asking for lists of things, probably to compensate for growing up fat. 
I once made a mechanical webshooter using parts from a spring-loaded suction cup dart gun and a spool of twine. It did not have the expected tensile strength I needed.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 14, 2009)

OMG....now this is the funniest thread ever. I have 6 brainy/jock siblings (closest being 7 years older and oldest is 18 years older) and they took me everywhere with them. I was nicknamed Twiki for godsakes. The only thing they didn't do was role playing games. lol


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 14, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> OMG....now this is the funniest thread ever. I have 6 brainy/jock siblings (closest being 7 years older and oldest is 18 years older) and they took me everywhere with them. I was nicknamed Twiki for godsakes. The only thing they didn't do was role playing games. lol


BEEDI BEEDI BEEDI BEEDI. Hey Buck, what am I supposed to do in a circle jerk?


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 14, 2009)

im a nerd cause u ask me bout anything popculture wise from 1985 and up, I know it. lol btw....im born in 1990.....obviously im a creeper hahahaha.

oh and i enjoy playing solitaire hahahaha


----------



## viracocha (Jan 14, 2009)

My list is a different type of nerdy, certainly, but I think it qualifies for a nerd nomination. ~crosses fingers~

- Debated the symbolism inherent in Narnia with my uncle in the second grade.
- Class profreader/editor since I can remember; spelling-obsessed enough to go to state level spelling bees until my junior year in high school
- Role-played as a borg, an ewok, The Fattest Ballerina (Cho), Waldo (of Where's Waldo?, dumb but fun), Tifa (FFVII), Chun-Li (SF), Trillian (Hitchhiker's), Sakura, and Black Canary.
- Made a quipu
- Used to insult my sister by calling her Tink (I was Cyndil), Dee Dee (I was Dexter), and Asuka.
- Was initially attracted to my boyfried because he reminded me of Leon (Resident Evil)
- Named my cat after a Devo song
- Nerdcore for life!
- Featured as a guest performer with a local chamber orchestra, playing my own composition
- Highlight of my year: Having a beer with P.Z. Myers
- Published a pedological study in an archaeology journal: of all the fascinating, amazing, things and cultures one could study in archaeology, I write about soil chemistry, taphonomy, and sampling design.
- Instead of Ulysses parties, have hosted MANY Chaucer parties (because Chaucer is way more raunchy)
- Statistics and theory were always my favorite classes
- Have 3 metric tape measures and love my electronic calipers
- Got a super-awesome (10 cm accuracy) GPS and a tree borer for Christmas! So excited!!
- Interprets and formats dendrochronological metadata 
- Love writing tools and models for GIS programs
- Seriously considered delaying birthday trip to Vegas until the Star Trek Experience opened back up
- I carve my own atlatls and knap my own dart points

That's most of my nerdly qualifications that I can think of for now.
JUST BEWARE OF THE GUY IN THE HAT!


----------



## Tad (Jan 14, 2009)

viracocha said:


> - Interprets and formats dendrochronological metadata



Well, could have been a near thing, but when you start slinging around metadata, how could we argue


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 14, 2009)

Viracocha, the fact that you whipped that list up in under 3 hours gives you at least an honorable mention..

oww..My brain hurts from reading your list..lol 

nap time


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 14, 2009)

viracocha said:


> Was initially attracted to my boyfried because he reminded me of Leon (Resident Evil)


DAMMIT!

Not that I am available but jeez, what is the half-life of available nerdy girls? 2.4 picoseconds? Does a guy find a girl like that and go "she's too bookish" and dismiss all her cool abilities or does he drop to his knees and thank the FSM for placing this boon to all humanity into his lap? Then again, maybe it was vice versa--you may have been the lioness to his gazelle, stalking him patiently across the African plains, timing your pounce and rend with ruthless efficiency.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 14, 2009)

Once used just a slide rule and my eyebrows to seduce a BBW. :happy: Maybe that's more geeky than nerdy but I was doing my John Belushi as Captain Kirk eyebrow demo, so I think it's a crossover.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 14, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> I was nicknamed Twiki for godsakes.



So was there anyone that held the Dr. Theopolis nickname as well?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm pretty nerdy myself, but I'm subscribing because I :wubu: nerdy guys.


----------



## viracocha (Jan 14, 2009)

Aww, thanks guys!

I've only been doing dendro. work since last May, but really have found tons of research opportunities, especially here in Colorado. Rocky Mountain Natl. Park has a good assemblage of dendro data, but it's so scattered and disconnected that metadata has to get involved.



Admiral_Snackbar said:


> DAMMIT!
> 
> Not that I am available but jeez, what is the half-life of available nerdy girls? 2.4 picoseconds? Does a guy find a girl like that and go "she's too bookish" and dismiss all her cool abilities or does he drop to his knees and thank the FSM for placing this boon to all humanity into his lap? Then again, maybe it was vice versa--you may have been the lioness to his gazelle, stalking him patiently across the African plains, timing your pounce and rend with ruthless efficiency.



The half-lives of nerdy girls vary considerably enough to warrant segmenting the different types of nerdiness (I think). I've got some awesomely cool nerdy girlfriends that haven't found any boys that could hold their interest. Is is a nerd quality to be distracted by other interesting and improbable ideas? Me thinks a bit...

My boy was simply a complementary coffehouse niche-dweller: I was his barista and he was my relief from obnoxiously pretentious Starbucks customers. All I had to do was slip him an extra shot, and he would mock my co-workers and other customers.

And may I just say that you guys are exceptionally rare among men? There are slim to no chances of finding a man who can not only discuss the finer points of their nerdly venture yet still have the composure and confidence to talk about things beyond that oh-so-specific obsession. Considering that and the fact that we're all dims folks makes nerdiness even sexier. :smitten:


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 14, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> So was there anyone that held the Dr. Theopolis nickname as well?



The second and the fourth oldest are still fighting each other for that title to this day


----------



## Durin (Jan 14, 2009)

I think there are deffinatly several currents in Nerddom.

My first computer was an Apple 2 C with the big old floppy disks.

I used to take my notes in Middle School with Anglo Saxon Runes. Doesn't everybody.

I play D&D every other weekend.

I own most of the OZ books by Frank L. Baum and Ruth Plumly Thompson.

I own a Kindle

The first Fantasy series that got me reading was Pawn of Phrophecy by David Eddings.



I think what differentiates Nerds is a certain obsessiveness.


----------



## mediaboy (Jan 14, 2009)

Treasurer if my high school's D&D club


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis (Jan 14, 2009)

Well I'm pretty much a nerd at heart. Other then going on forums making an ass of myself (Yes I'm talking about that one Thread I started on here). I like many things that are nerdy.


When I was little I watched the Mighty Morphin Power Rangers

I still watch cartoons to this very day

I love Transformers. I even collect some of the toys.

I love watching TV shows like House, Lost, Supernatural, Smallville, Fringe

I'm extremely weird and strange

I collect things like magazines, DVD's, and movie posters

Yes I love Star Wars and Star Trek

I am nerdy when it comes to knowing things about electronics like computers

I probably love my Sony HDTV more then any thing

I love love love movies any kind

I have a list of my DVDs I own online Here 
http://weirdmetamorphosis.dvdaf.com/owned

I know stuff from the 90's

I own a IPod

I'm constantly on the internet/computer



If these things don't count me as a nerd I don't know what does.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 14, 2009)

I've never really been a nerd, but my fiance, Dan is turning me into one!!! He is my Nerd.... I got him a spidersapien robot for christmas and he loves it :happy: lol


----------



## Uriel (Jan 15, 2009)

Here goes...I am a huge nerd.

Started playing D&D in 1981, and I have been playing RPGs every since.
I am usually the Dungeon Master/Ref/Storyteller.
I run a Tuesday night HARP game, as well as regular boardgame nights, miniatures games when I can get them in. 
I own over 4,000 metal miniatures...
I used to be the General Manager of the biggest game store chain in California (Gamescape), now I am just a customer, but when someone hears/ mention 'Oh, weren't you the Manager? I correct them and add the general in there...NERD. I still wear the distinction with pride.

I attend Gencon, the biggest RPG Convention. This is pretty much my only vacation of the year. Taking weekends off kills my income, but I will fly to Indiana, eat crappy food for a week, all for the chance to roll dice with new geeks and nerds.

I have Pokemon cards...it was an attempt to get my then Gf into gaming. All I got was a bunch of Pokemon cards out of the deal, although we (Still friends) still joke about playing with them again.
And yes, I put my 1st ed Charizards in my decks (Stupid move...they were worth cash).

I own something like 80 Zombie movies. And I have to constantly remind folks that I have been a Z-Nut since before the became trendy in the last few years. Same goes for Hong Kong movies, loads of Fantasy, etc...not so much the Anime, but I do love Lodoss War and Ninja Scroll.

I used to dress up in a blanket fight with my Afghan hound...I was Hercules,he was the Nemian Lion, the Learnean Hydra, myriads of Dragons, Chimairas, Kong to my Godzilla...

I have been into archery since I was 7, and I was Legolas long before the Peter Jackson films. Same with Robin Hood. And yes, I wore a green elf suit that my mom made for a X-mas pageant. I was an Elf, dammit!


I used to have hundreds of Micronauts, and the comics, and I even based a Sci Fi RPG of of them...
I collect dangerous crustaceans,Mantis Shrimp, complete with extensive knowledge of their latin names, habits, diets and smashing capabilities...and I share.
I love them so much, I put giant mantis shrimp into my latest RPG setting. Something has to battle the Krackens.

I have stuffed animals Cthulhu and the Beast of Ahhgh from monty Python QftHG.
Oh, I used to watch the Holy Grail every single day...along with Legend. I wore out the VHS HG...

Music Nerd as well... Nothing too crazy to list, as I am a musician, but I have a lot of CDs (Yes, some of us still buy music). Classical/Baroque/Romantic, as well as what I play (Death/Black/Power/Math Metal).

I own every Terry Gilliam movie (Yes, and I watch Jabberwocky often), every Peter Jackson movie (Bad Taste...ah yes).

My favorite book is The Silmarillion. Yes, I have read it, 8 times, The Hobbit 29 times, LotR 12 or 13 times, and the other assembled Tolkien works similarly. Farmer Giles fo Ham is another favorite.

Did I mention the 4,000+ little lead guys!?!

While Star Wars, Star Trek etc are all good, it's all about Farscape and the early Bab 5. The new Dr. Who, Torchwood and Primeval are all great fare as far as current stuff goes.

There's more, I'm sure, but I am tired.


-Uriel


----------



## Lavasse (Jan 15, 2009)

Ok Im probably not as nerdy as some here but here goes

-Has over 100 Ninja Turtle Action Figures and vehicles/playsets

-Collected Ninja Turtle and Ren and Stimpy Comic books

-Was the Secretary and Vice President of the Math and Computer Club in High School

-Have read just about every one of the Star Wars Books and have all 6 movies.

-Was Salutatorian of my graduating class in high school.

-Read Greek Mythology books for fun when I was younger

-Used to listen to A Prarie Home Companion every week (That may make me just sad and not a nerd)

Theres probably more but thats all I can think of.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 15, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I own every Terry Gilliam movie (Yes, and I watch Jabberwocky often), every Peter Jackson movie (Bad Taste...ah yes).
> 
> 
> -Uriel



I'm a Big fan of Brazil and Heavenly Creatures.


----------



## escapist (Jan 15, 2009)

Ok well here it goes...

I have a Star Wars Collection worth over $5,000

I have a Lego Collection worth over $1,000

I have no idea what my 1980's comic book collection is worth other than it has many 1st issues including, Silver Hawks, Transformers, GI Joe, X-Men, Cable, and all manner of great 80's graphic literature.

I've seen The Star Wars Movies so often that I quote it without even thinking....Lord of the Rings is a Runner up.

I can do an Amazing Gollum impersonation.

When I was a kid I wanted to Go to outer space. I still believe V the series deserves more attention.

After I got married I made my wife watch the original "The Day the Earth Stood Still", "Logan's Run", and "Planet of the Apes" so she could understand sci-fi better....oh and our First date was to go see Star Wars "The Empire Strikes Back" when it re-released in 1997....we then saw every proceeding episode on opening day 

My sons first song hummed was the "Imperial March" (My mother thinks I'm a horrible father for letting a 1 1/2 year old watch it that many times).

I used to sit and sketch everybody's characters for D&D, Robotech, and more RPG's than you can shake a stick at....oh and I currently have the entire Robotech Collection of Videos as well 

My first DVD for my First DVD player was "Lost in Space".

I have way to many WoW Characters and I love my Death Knight.

I'm pretty much hated world wide in Halo 1 (PC), after consistently getting over 100 kills per round of capture the flag.

To really top it off, I started programming computers when I was 8 years old, I have a degree in computer Science, I'm a part owner in my own tech company in Las Vegas (Sin City Technologies), I had HUGE thick glasses (until Lasik), my sisters used to beat me up religiously (don't laugh one of them is 5'10 230+)...Biggest on my Nerd wall of shame?....I scored in the top 1% of US students for science.

...and to quote my old friend Beetlejuice, "...I've seen The Exorcist 167 times and it KEEPS GETTING FUNNIER EVERY SINGLE TIME I SEE IT!....Now whatta you think? Do you think I'm qualified?"

Just for BHM Nerd laughs have a go at this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJGvn5iOERM&NR=1


----------



## Uriel (Jan 15, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I'm a Big fan of Brazil and Heavenly Creatures.



Heavenly Creatures...Kate Winslet. Dammit, why is she so scrawny now!?! 

-Uriel

PS: I forgot to add...instead of having a roomate, I have a 'Nerd Room', with my desktop, massive amount of gaming crap, my amplifier, 5 guitars and...rediculously big collection of McFarlane Dragons everywhere. There's Minis terrain 9 feet high in boxes against one wall. I finally moved the 4 extra large aquariums to my parents place, where they sit in storae).
I COULD get a roomate instead, and easily rent the room for 900 a month (Still lower than going rates), but NOOOOOOOO, I have to have a Nerd room... I couldn't possibly put anything in storage.

Ron=Dumbass


----------



## Esther (Jan 15, 2009)

Melian said:


> I saw this thread the other day and SWORE I would stay away....but it called me back.
> 
> Chronologic nerdliness:
> 
> ...



CHRONO TRIGGER TAT?
:smitten:


----------



## Esther (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh how I wish I had seen this thread earlier.

Got put in advanced classes as a kid (Sooo ostracized)

I actually wasn't cool enough for the Dungeons and Dragons club. (I got kicked out!)

Come to think of it, I also got kicked out of the Magic card club. Ugh!

RPG gamer 

English Major

My favourite genre to read is science fiction/fantasy.

A few of my favourite books: Ender's game, Do Androids Dream of Elecrtic Sheep?, Brave New World, the Myst series, the Wheel of Time series.

I actually enjoy reading Shakespeare (And other Renaissance literature as well)

I am also currently translating Scandinavian myths from old Norse to English... and enjoying it.


hmmm... there's probably a few other things I can't think of on the spot!


----------



## Melian (Jan 15, 2009)

Esther said:


> CHRONO TRIGGER TAT?
> :smitten:




Yeah. Wanna see? PM me if you do.

Actually, since I posted this I added a Kirby-casting-freeze, Lavos shell, and gears tats. I'm getting one that incorporates a Sonic silhouette in the near future, too.


----------



## Esther (Jan 15, 2009)

Melian said:


> Yeah. Wanna see? PM me if you do.
> 
> Actually, since I posted this I added a Kirby-casting-freeze, Lavos shell, and gears tats. I'm getting one that incorporates a Sonic silhouette in the near future, too.




Oh my God! I for sure want to see.


----------



## mischel (Jan 16, 2009)

I dont like consoles very much, i need a mouse and a keyboard to play games.
ATM i like Supreme Commander, Painkiller Overdose and of course Quake 3 with cpma and RocketArena3 mod.

I got only one pc and a notebook. But, i have 5 Samsung HD103UJ hard drives plugged into an areca RAID Controller. They run as a RAID 6 which gives me about 3-4 TeraByte of disk space^^.

My OS'es are Vista Ultimate 64 bit SP2, Windows 7 build 7000 and of course opensolaris with ZFS filesystem =).
There's nothing better or cooler than a ZFS filesystem... :kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2: !!!

So... i'm a total mega uber computer geek/nerd .

Oh god and i fucking LOVE hard drives...
They are soooooo beautifull, lovely, perfect, fast and cute. I love their noise, their smell and their weight in my hands. When i think of my 5 drives in my back plane with that 140x140 to 120x120 borehole fan... need to stop here... hehe :>.


----------



## djudex (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh let's see...

1. I wrote my own RIFTS World: Canada book back in high school.
2. Created two different complete worlds for AD&D down to religious holidays and unique flora.
3. I'm also a WoWer. I'm not a poopsocker but I surely do have too much time invested in it.
4. My best friends and I stayed up for two and a half days straight in order to beat Super Ghouls & Ghosts (It still haunts my nightmares from time to time).
5. The most computers I've ever owned at the same time? Seven.
6. I am just a few books short of a complete Discworld series.
7. I'll probably think of more when I get home from my nerd job of being a network specialist.


----------



## Tad (Jan 16, 2009)

Esther said:


> I actually wasn't cool enough for the Dungeons and Dragons club. (I got kicked out!)
> 
> Come to think of it, I also got kicked out of the Magic card club. Ugh!



That any such club would kick anyone out puzzles me.....but given the usual gender ratios even more so a young woman--what did you do to irritate them so much?


----------



## Ichida (Jan 16, 2009)

I am a recent nerd. My nerd friends said I was "nerd friendly" or "nerd tolerant" before.

Now I play Hackmaster for 4 hours every sunday and play WoW and go to a gaming social every two weeks....

I also write my own fiction (on and off the boards)...a ton of stuff. 

Tis a blast!


----------



## Esther (Jan 16, 2009)

edx said:


> That any such club would kick anyone out puzzles me.....but given the usual gender ratios even more so a young woman--what did you do to irritate them so much?




I think it was just the fact that it was fifth grade and I was a girl! I still remember the exact quote, "We think you're not mature enough to handle the game". Haha!!


----------



## Tad (Jan 16, 2009)

Esther said:


> I think it was just the fact that it was fifth grade and I was a girl! I still remember the exact quote, "We think you're not mature enough to handle the game". Haha!!



Oh, fifth grade, well that explains it! (My son is in fifth grade right now. Even the nicest of boys are putz's on the social graces front, and they are so clannish that one could just scream)


----------



## cammy (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm a nerd only through insemination.


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 16, 2009)

Degree in computer science...from back in the card punch days
Minored in physics...and taught entry level physics
Hobby: Model railroading
Hobby: Building computers from spare parts and repairing computers for family and neighbors


----------



## Tad (Jan 16, 2009)

Zandoz said:


> [*]Degree in computer science...from back in the card punch days



I dealt with bubble-cards in my first high school computer course (Programming Fortran on bubble cards, what fun!). But there is one thing I miss about them: the used cards were absolutely perfect for writing grocery lists on! They were stiff enough not to crumple up in your pocket, they were narrow enough to go in a pocket, long enough to hold even a very large list. That one course kept my mom in cards for grocery lists for about seven years, and when they were all gone grocery shopping was never quite the same


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 16, 2009)

OK, this one brought a bit of a tear to my eye: Growing Up Star Wars. Pictures of us wee ones from the 70s playing with our beloved Kenner toys.

All I want to know is what sex lottery this kid had to win (from the scrubs he's wearing, I assume he's either the real-life Doogie Howser or his dad, the cosmetic surgeon for all of Los Angeles, got him those as a pair of "jammies") to score such a righteous amount of booty. That's not just a "good Christmas": It's a Tomb of Tutankhamen level treasure hoard sitting all around him, which we can only hope he broke one by one, eventually succumbing to the effects of Dantooine Herpes. Little bastard.

I got an X-Wing one xmas and I was _thankful_. He gets the friggin' Imperial Shuttle and the entire GI Joe collection. Box is bigger than him.


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 17, 2009)

edx said:


> I dealt with bubble-cards in my first high school computer course (Programming Fortran on bubble cards, what fun!). But there is one thing I miss about them: the used cards were absolutely perfect for writing grocery lists on! They were stiff enough not to crumple up in your pocket, they were narrow enough to go in a pocket, long enough to hold even a very large list. That one course kept my mom in cards for grocery lists for about seven years, and when they were all gone grocery shopping was never quite the same




I kept a box of cards arond for years for just that reason.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 17, 2009)

1. I have over 100 gigs of music

2. I'm a film major

3. I still play at least 2 hours of video games a day

4. I've gotten every ending in Chrono Trigger 7 times each

5. I have level * and * in every stat on my Chrono Trigger save

6. I used to play EverQuest in high school and my friends and I would have LAN parties to play

7. I bought a package of vintage 1980s Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles stickers off of Ebay recently

8. I drink Mountain Dew

9. I have an unhealthy obsession with Boba Fett

10. I crave my alone time more than my social obligations


----------



## Hole (Jan 17, 2009)

Stuff that can be considered "nerdy" about me:








* I wore glasses since I was 7 until I got contacts when I turned 19.

* I currently wear braces.

* I like Disney movies.

* I love baking.

* I love English, writing and reading.

* Whenever I submit coursework or take an exam, I have to revise it at least 3 times. I'm kinda OCD about it.

* I'll spend hours on Wikipedia reading on an array of topics.

* I HATE clutter on my desktop. Everything is in a neat folder according to file type.

* I make to do lists.

* I speak English and Arabic.

* I initially wanted to major in Psychology but majored in Media and Communication instead. 

* I'm picky about my own grammar and punctuation.


----------



## Melian (Jan 17, 2009)

Ninja Glutton said:


> 4. I've gotten every ending in Chrono Trigger 7 times each



Seven times each? Man....I'd say I'm a *moderately* dedicated CT fan (see avatar and 2 tats as evidence), but wow...where did you find that kind of time?

And how about Chrono Cross? Hehehe.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 17, 2009)

Melian said:


> Seven times each? Man....I'd say I'm a *moderately* dedicated CT fan (see avatar and 2 tats as evidence), but wow...where did you find that kind of time?
> 
> And how about Chrono Cross? Hehehe.



I was in elementary school. I used to feign illness and stay home from school just to play. FF2, FF3, Secret of Mana, Chrono Trigger... I used to be an SNES RPG king. I'm extremely dedicated.

PS - FACK CHRONO CROSS. That game did not deserve to bear that namesake whatsoever. No Magus? No Schala? No Lavos? Time Devourer? Really? And all those retarded extra characters that had no development and just looked cute. Everything but the music and the cameos in that game sucked ass.

EDIT: I also knew a kid in middle school who had gotten every ending in Chrono Trigger and taped them on VHS. Now THAT's dedication.


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 20, 2009)

Things that make me nerdy / geeky 

hmmm...

I have well over a thousand anime DVDs

I have around 300 Grateful Dead CDs

I am a massive cartoon fan

I have a irrational obsession with just about any J-RPG I can get my hands on

I had be to talked out of getting a Gundam tattoo o.o

I think I look kinda nerdy hehe....

urrmm I guess thats kinda geeky! 

more as think of them / realize they are nerdy

T-Bear


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

Hole said:


> Stuff that can be considered "nerdy" about me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One of the most beautiful Nerds ever   

I don't do the nerd thing so gracefully...


----------



## Tad (Jan 20, 2009)

Hole said:


> Stuff that can be considered "nerdy" about me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You look great in your glasses, btw!


----------



## Melian (Jan 20, 2009)

Ninja Glutton said:


> I was in elementary school. I used to feign illness and stay home from school just to play. FF2, FF3, Secret of Mana, Chrono Trigger... I used to be an SNES RPG king. I'm extremely dedicated.
> 
> PS - FACK CHRONO CROSS. That game did not deserve to bear that namesake whatsoever. No Magus? No Schala? No Lavos? Time Devourer? Really? And all those retarded extra characters that had no development and just looked cute. Everything but the music and the cameos in that game sucked ass.
> 
> ...



It won't just let me write in your quotation...gay.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 20, 2009)

Hole said:


> Stuff that can be considered "nerdy" about me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tad (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh yah, there is something about women in glasses. *sigh*

I was disapointed for my wife when she found she just could not tolerate contact lenses, but at the same time I was not totally heart broken on my own part.....


----------



## Melian (Jan 20, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Um...sight impairment = Sexxxay. You should get some of those glasses with the 'just for show' lenses...that is a really, really good look for you.
> (Odd, people are turned on by glasses...how about hearing impairment!?! Nobody says 'Oh Gawd, she's wearing a hearing aid...chicks with hearing aids are so damned Hawt!).



Awww...

*is deaf in one ear and has terrible vision*

Does that even out? lol


----------



## Uriel (Jan 20, 2009)

Melian said:


> Awww...
> 
> *is deaf in one ear and has terrible vision*
> 
> Does that even out? lol



Hehe, no wonder you thought that pic over on Myspace was so cute...




-Uriel


----------



## Hole (Jan 20, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> One of the most beautiful Nerds ever
> 
> I don't do the nerd thing so gracefully...



Right back at you. :wubu:


----------



## Hole (Jan 20, 2009)

edx said:


> You look great in your glasses, btw!



Aw, thank you edx. You are always so sweet. 




Uriel said:


> Um...sight impairment = Sexxxay. You should get some of those glasses with the 'just for show' lenses...that is a really, really good look for you.
> (Odd, people are turned on by glasses...how about hearing impairment!?! Nobody says 'Oh Gawd, she's wearing a hearing aid...chicks with hearing aids are so damned Hawt!).
> 
> Braces are cute...
> ...



I'm glad you think the sight impairment gene that runs in my family is cute.
My sister Lena actually has frames that she just wears for show. They are not expensive either. I might give that a go.


----------



## escapist (Jan 20, 2009)

I just have this to say: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xEzGIuY7kw

I fit way to much of that video's description....right down to speaking JavaScript as well as Klingon.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 20, 2009)

my nerd credentials??? I am a ddr mastaaaah!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

Hole said:


> Right back at you. :wubu:



You def out win me :] :wubu:


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 22, 2009)

Triumph strikes again

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevanc...115u4_triumph-the-insult-comic-dog-star-w_fun


----------



## StarMoon (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a dual degree in computer science and history making me uber nerd! I think I win this thread ;-)


----------



## Uriel (Feb 2, 2009)

Hole said:


> Aw, thank you edx. You are always so sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha, I missed this...

Well, you've seen me wearing glasses, though you said 'Take off your glasses;, then wonder at my typos...


-Uriel

PS: TWINKIE!!!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 2, 2009)

StarMoon said:


> I have a dual degree in computer science and history making me uber nerd! I think I win this thread ;-)


Unless that second degree is in the History of the Klingon Empire, you don't


----------



## iheartsquishys (Feb 2, 2009)

I know the scientific names of over 1000 fish species

I keep a plastic baggie in my pocket in case I come across a new bug or animal I've never seen so I can take it home and look it up

For my 12th birthday I got a plankton sampler, it was awesome

I bought a fake ID when I was 16, not to buy booze but to get a job at the tittie bar in the next town so I could buy a microscope. I quit after a week cause I got the money I needed. 

In college I built a false wall in my door room to cover up my fish tanks. We were only allowed to have 50 gallons per person. I had 1500. I made fake documents to make it seem like I was ordering chemicals for our chemistry lab to get the chemicals and materials I needed to build a flow through system. I used it to run an experiment to prove my professor wrong on a minute detail about _Perca flavescens_ territoriality. Totally worth it.

The first time I got a boyfriend off I took a sample of the sperm to look at under my scope. After I apologized he let me try it again in my parents hot tub. However the temptation to see if it survived the heat and chlorine got the better of me. :doh:

I wanted to get a tattoo of the cladogram for _Hypentelium nigricans_ (Northern hog suckers) on my back but I was afraid some of the classifications might change and then having it would be torture.

I have bleached the carcasses of several fish and rebuilt their skeletons.

After a week in my aquatic invertebrates natural history class the professor asked me to take over.

I plan vacations around fish spawning seasons. Scuba diving during lepomis (sunfish) season, snorkeling during acipenseridae (sturgeon), and hiking during salmonidae (salmon).

My colleagues nicknamed me "The Book".

I have probably 200 preserved fish specimens in jars. I could have my own natural history museum.

I spent my first 3 paychecks from my grown up job on biology and natural history books I couldn't afford while I was in school. 

I'm obsessed with old maps and the interstate system. If I'm told any two large-ish cities in the U.S. I can tell you how many miles and what interstates are between the two.

I'm sure there is more but I'll end my nerdiness for tonight.

PS. Dendrology makes you awesome!


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Feb 6, 2009)

I've been playing video games since I was 4 years old w/the Intellivision. My present set-up is a gigantic 2 player arcade controller that USB's to my comp where I have over 5000 original arcade games  most played: NBA JAM Tournament Edition (but it's dumb because they took the ability to break the backboard in the 4th quarter out  that's a huge fail imo). I was definitely an RPG sap for a long time, Phantasy Star games on Genesis etc. Love Genesis. 

I spent more time in mall arcades than in school :/

Besides video games I played all kinds of games involving strategy and brain power, everything from chess to stratego. I win nearly every game of monopoly I play. 

I used to play D&D with all of my metalhead cousins, I started DM'ing at age 13. 

I used to hate music as a kid, but I had a 45 with all the disney stories in the world, tron, and the haunted sounds of disney. I listened to that the most. 

By the time I was 8 I started taking drum lessons because I could get killer green drumsticks. So sick. I've played guitar/drums in various bands and projects over the years, and while I play less and less, I still love it. 

I cruised around 5th grade+ w/denim jackets and backpatches, shout out to Iron Maiden, Slayer, and Megadeth, and of course in later years I fell into the hands of The Cure, The Smiths, The Misfits, Joy Division, Christian Death, and Nirvana. 

I'm a big fan of old Weezer and Pavement too. 

I collected baseball/hockey/football/basketball cards for a number of years, but my interest turned to comic books, and eventually to magic the gathering. I was on the MTG pro tour on occasion, and even won a state championship! saucy lol. My interest soon turned to poker. I got so good at poker that I made it my job, and it's good that I poker for a living because I have a sleep schedule that's totally random and rarely involves being awake during the day. 

I collect everything from board games to action figures, dvd's, posters, books, and ANYTHING involving tron. 

I love the power glove, it's so bad!

I was so enamored with old NES games, that I started an eBay store buying/selling them a few years ago. 

Garbage Pail Kids are awesome, and always will be. 

I really like movies that people either don't remember or just don't like. The Last Starfighter, The Last Dragon, TRON, Flesh Eating Mothers, can't... go.... on... 

Beavis & Butt-Head and Sifl & Olly have seriously influenced my degenerate vocabulary over the years. 

I really wish they'd put Liquid Television out on DVD. One of MTV's best shows, back when MTV was cool. 

I guess I don't really have any technically sweet nerd skills  In fact reading this stuff sounds like I'm more of a geek than a nerd. How can I come to terms with this 

OMG I almost forgot. I have magic rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## William (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi 

How many of you are watching the show "Heros" about people with super powers and the show has a sub-theme about comic books?

I am thinking of the two nerds in the comic bookstore that know everything about the comicbook in question.

William


----------



## olwen (Feb 7, 2009)

Glad this thread was dredged up. I'll have fun reading all the responses and then making my private nerdy pretentious judgements on all of you. Mwahahahahaha. ^_^

I think my creds qualify me thusly: 

1. Scored a professional journalist reading level by the 7th grade on our state reading tests. I was 12.

2. Been reading science fiction since I was about 11 years old. Having worked in a library and a bookstore for years and years helped me to amass an impressive collection of sci-fi tomes.

3. Took a sci-fi literature class in college and I'd already had all the texts. I didn't have to buy a single book for that class.

4. Was a trekkie for years, and yeah, I prefer trekkie to trekker.

5. Been to a few Star Trek conventions and got James Dohan to sign a book for me. That was cool. Even cooler, during the Q&A I raised my hand to ask him a question and Doohan pointed at me, and some nerd jerk next to me pushed me aside to ask his question but Doohan shot him down and asked me to ask my question. I rode that happy wave for weeks after that. What a gentleman.

6. Was a card carrying member of the Star Trek Nit Picker's Guild and I own technical manuals for ST and TNG. Yeah I can calibrate your dilithium crystals Jack.

7. Had subscriptions to Discover and Scientific American for years.

8. When I was 12 I wanted to be a rocket scientist and an astronaut. 

9. My first computer was a commodore-64 back when you had to know DOS to even make a PC do anything....what the heck is DOS again? LOL

10. Don't even get me started on Anime, manga, and comic books. And yes, I minored in Japanese just so I could watch and read the things in Japanese, and no I don't remember most of it. LOL.

The only sad part to all of this is that I SUCK at math. The number of times I've taken algebra and precalculus isn't even funny. Don't ask me to solve matrices, cause I'll just draw thru the numbers and give you back a picture of a cat or something. LOL. Had I really learned math I would be a nuclear physicist right now. I know it.

ETA: ooh I forgot a few

11. I played Magic the Gathering for a few years, even been to see some tournaments.

12. I started playing D&D recently and yes, I'm a bit ashamed I started so late. I was getting into it, and now our dungeon master is moving upstate, just when I was learning the rules for the D&D 4. No more D&D games.


----------



## Ichida (Feb 10, 2009)

For valentines day I am getting my guy 2 gift certificates to pladium - so we can go together!! And he is getting me the World of Warcraft Wrath of the Lich King so we can go beat up bad guys together lol.

I don't know if you can get any more nerdy than playing two cows online and blowing kisses at each other...There is a quest that will allow me to get a valentines dress to wear, and he said he would help me. I feel pretty nerdy!

I discovered my guy has a thing for power armor, so my nickname for him is now "My Knight in Power Armor" instead of shining armour...so much more sci fi that way....


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 10, 2009)

Ichida said:


> I discovered my guy has a thing for power armor, so my nickname for him is now "My Knight in Power Armor" instead of shining armour...so much more sci fi that way....


Jump jets and SAMs launched from wrist cannons are very sexy.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 12, 2009)

iheartsquishys said:


> I know the scientific names of over 1000 fish species
> 
> I keep a plastic baggie in my pocket in case I come across a new bug or animal I've never seen so I can take it home and look it up
> 
> ...



you're freakin' amazing! FTW!


----------



## viracocha (Feb 13, 2009)

olwen said:


> 5. Been to a few Star Trek conventions and got James Dohan to sign a book for me. That was cool. Even cooler, during the Q&A I raised my hand to ask him a question and Doohan pointed at me, and some nerd jerk next to me pushed me aside to ask his question but Doohan shot him down and asked me to ask my question. I rode that happy wave for weeks after that. What a gentleman.



Scotty is made of awesome! I'm so jealous!

PS- I tried to rep you, olwen, but it won't let me. Expect trekkie rep soon...

~Katy


----------



## olwen (Feb 13, 2009)

viracocha said:


> Scotty is made of awesome! I'm so jealous!
> 
> PS- I tried to rep you, olwen, but it won't let me. Expect trekkie rep soon...
> 
> ~Katy



 .............


----------



## Rolf (Mar 29, 2009)

My creds?

Hmm.

To start with I have degrees in physics and chemical engineering, and briefly held a minor in the history of science. I was in a physics PhD program studying chemical physics with a professor at a national lab until I realized he had the only research program I liked and he didn't like me. (also I my grades were ho-hum because I was spending 10 hours a day in WoW).

Now in a more timely fashion. I have worn glasses since about the time I could walk. I wasn't placed in the gifted class because of my horrible spelling and handwriting, yet when tested in math I hit the roof and they had to have me take algebra in 7 grade (so I took AP Math in 11th grade). I stage managed the play the gifted kids wrote (which was a real genius move to have a play about slavery in a school with 1 black kid), which mean I directed their 'inspired' work. 

I did student government, student newspaper, Forensics, worked on the school webpage, did video editing, oh went to the national quizbowl championship at Disneyworld, did Math and German Clubs, founded the Robotics Club, took courses at the community college between summers, except when I went to Space Camp and my senior year when I went to Germany as a Bundestag scholar.

I picked my college cause I could do my double major of physics and chemical engineering in 4 years (could of done pure physics in 3) and I got a full ride. I did Gaming and Flight Clubs there along with SPS and AIChE and was president of my college Anime Club.

When I burned outta grad school I went to work in Semiconductors as a process engineer. I spent most of my money on DVDs and books. 

Oh did I mention I spent a few thousand man-hours in world of warcraft? And have been trying to be a writer which I've had a few minor things I've done for nerd websites and gotten paid (but am trying to now do some more pro-work). 

View attachment 0923071544.jpg


----------



## TygerKitty (Mar 29, 2009)

OOOOOOO fun thread! I'm a total nerd though I'm not sure I could out-nerd some of you lol!

I'm a science nerd...

Ever since I was little I've had science books that I read for fun and experimented with... Art and Physics is one of my most favorite books ever!

I have a BS in physics with astronomy; minors in chem and math and am working on a MA in earth science.

I've never wanted to be famous but I've ALWAYS wanted a chemical element named after me lol!

I have published astrophysics research on interstellar medium and won a grant with the Wisconsin Space Conference... not to mention presenting my work there and being involved in the program. 

I have taught astronomy for a "Girls in Science" program, physics for Upward Bound, I teach earth science, physics, and chemistry right now; I've taught earth science for a university and have tutored in chemistry. 

The Piled Higher and Deeper comics describe my life pretty well not to mention the show Big Bang Theory... although the more I teach the more I get away from those lifestyles!

Science nerd for sure... I totally dislike most things sci-fi though :blush: lol (*hides* don't kill me!)


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Mar 29, 2009)

I recently renewed my Everquest account... 'nuff said


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 29, 2009)

TygerKitty said:


> Science nerd for sure... I totally dislike most things sci-fi though :blush: lol (*hides* don't kill me!)


I think if people could embrace good hard science fiction as opposed to the dramacentric stuff out there, it'd be easier to tolerate. As a biochemist and life sciences nerd, I shudder when I read all about the horror that is visited upon our sciences in the tv shows and movies. Like looking at a strand of DNA on a screen and the protagonist says "OMG, that's HUMAN DNA". :doh:


----------



## Melian (Mar 30, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> "OMG, that's HUMAN DNA". :doh:



That's not HUMAN DNA....that's MONKEY DNA! See how all the cytosines look like little bananas!


----------



## Tad (Mar 30, 2009)

TygerKitty said:


> I've never wanted to be famous but I've ALWAYS wanted a chemical element named after me lol!



If you are single, and putting up any on-line ads, I think that should be your first line. 

Really, its just brilliant


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 30, 2009)

Melian said:


> That's not HUMAN DNA....that's MONKEY DNA! See how all the cytosines look like little bananas!


LOL. I think my overall favorite movie bit was in Outbreak when Cuba Gooding, Jr. used his scientific prowess to isolate, clone and scale-up gallons of antisera against the Motaba virus using only a little monkey, the ad-hoc facilities of a FEMA truck, a hospital and a gallon of Sunny D. Everything was apparently cured within 24-48 hours (well within the gestation period for the virus' mortality), and Dustin gets the girl.

For Star Trek, nothing got better than the episode "Genesis," where the actual science (latent introns in people's DNA) was (groan) activated when a synthetic T-cell used to treat a viral infection got into the nucleus and activated the gene sequences, thereby 'de-evolving' the crew.

Commander Data (not a geneticist) of course was able to create an inoculant that not only deactivated the introns but amazingly returned everyone to normal, even though Riker's brain had been reduced in size to a _Homo erectus_ level intelligence and Dr. Crusher's face had been melted away by Worf's venom. It was in my opinion, not only WORSE than "Spock's Brain", it took Spock's Brain out to a nice dinner, then took it home, screwed it in the butt, spooged on it's back, stole $20 bucks out of it's purse then ran out and never called again.

My unwritten rule is that unless you specifically state you're using comic book science to write a film, you're not allowed to use it and somehow justify it as connected to reality.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 30, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> "OMG, that's HUMAN DNA". :doh:



Human DNA!?! 

Oh yeah, it's someone's hair.


-Uriel


----------



## Uriel (Mar 30, 2009)

Ninja Glutton said:


> I recently renewed my Everquest account... 'nuff said



WoW, someone still plays EQ? OK, the WoW wasn't intended as a Pun,but...there you go.

I don't play any of those games (I like mine with dice,but to each their own, and all of that). I just figured that all of the EQers had become WoWaddicts...Everyone that I know went that route.


-Uriel


----------



## Tad (Mar 30, 2009)

This past weekend my son was stuck home with a miserable cold. He was particularly frustrated because a couple of his friends were starting a new game of Dungeons and Dragons. So I decided it was time to expose him to something different in role-playing games, and ran him through a adventure using a more narrative (focus on story telling and drama rather than on game rules) system. The scenario I used was one that is in the rule book, but I didnt really have to look at it; it is one that I originally wrote (although it was revised and edited by others).

Trying to show your kid a 'better' role playing game has to count as nerdy I think? But I figure doing it with something that is published using your own work has to therefore be nerdish^2.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 30, 2009)

One of the players in my D&D session is going to run a d20 Modern game session this June, part of our 'summer break' from the DM's normal campaign session. He indicated it's a similar game rule set just a different environment.

RPGers and computer geeks are very similar. You have your D&D devotees who have always been with the same game through all it's iterations, sort of like people who hate Windows but stick with it. Then you had GURPs come along with an open-type of play that crosses all lines.

Now it's the d20 system, which is sort of like Linux for RPGs. Everything has to be open source, open license gaming so that the concept is adaptable to any milieu, any idea.


----------



## Melian (Mar 31, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> For Star Trek, nothing got better than the episode "Genesis," .....It was in my opinion, not only WORSE than "Spock's Brain", it took Spock's Brain out to a nice dinner, then took it home, screwed it in the butt, spooged on it's back, stole $20 bucks out of it's purse then ran out and never called again.
> 
> My unwritten rule is that unless you specifically state you're using comic book science to write a film, you're not allowed to use it and somehow justify it as connected to reality.



Poor "Spock's Brain." That back-spooge will rub all over its bed and....er. Hehe. I agree, though. At least the idea of concept of Spock surviving on (I would assume) brainstem functions in absense of cortex is based in reality, although "reattaching" his cortex is BS.

As for justifying the use of comic book science, the worst offenders in that category have to be all the forensics-based tv shows that have appeared in the last several years. They _totally _masquerade as science fact, but are complete crap. They're pulling fingerprints off corneas, getting enough DNA for genotyping off toothpicks recovered from house fires....and every lab looks like it has billions of dollars in funding. Most forensics labs look like spruced up garages with a centrifuge in the corner. 

The miracle of television.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 31, 2009)

Melian said:


> Poor "Spock's Brain." That back-spooge will rub all over its bed and....er. Hehe. I agree, though. At least the idea of concept of Spock surviving on (I would assume) brainstem functions in absense of cortex is based in reality, although "reattaching" his cortex is BS.
> 
> As for justifying the use of comic book science, the worst offenders in that category have to be all the forensics-based tv shows that have appeared in the last several years. They _totally _masquerade as science fact, but are complete crap. They're pulling fingerprints off corneas, getting enough DNA for genotyping off toothpicks recovered from house fires....and every lab looks like it has billions of dollars in funding. Most forensics labs look like spruced up garages with a centrifuge in the corner.
> 
> The miracle of television.


Not to mention the fact that all the tests fit into a nice little package of 10-48 hours (or the space of an episode), when some of the real extraction and testing processes can take a week or more (or longer depending on what little I know of the labs and costs involved). Cost also being a huge factor as you indicated, considering how expensive some of the more rarified genetic tests are.

I also call this the House effect, in that every person going into a teaching hospital has immediate access to as many MRI's and rare lab tests for exotic bugs and viruses as you want. Getting that level of testing done (not to mention approved by an insurance provider) is not nearly so easy.


----------



## Rolf (Mar 31, 2009)

The other thing is CSI is kinda like a catalogue show for the most expensive toys you can buy for small town law enforcement. Oh buy this expensive toy that can sniff up stuff. 

Not to mention the crap its done to trials. Too many people think DNA should be needed for stuff like auto theft when it's bloody expensive enough as is...


----------



## Melian (Apr 1, 2009)

Rolf said:


> Too many people think DNA should be needed for stuff like auto theft when it's bloody expensive enough as is...



DNA work isn't very expensive. I do the classic phenol-chloroform extraction/purification at least once a week and could probably reproduce it in my basement. However, what annoys me is the fact that they think they can just pluck it off any surface, perfectly intact, and THAT is total crap.


----------



## djudex (Apr 1, 2009)

My DNA is 50 times the size of normal human DNA and can survive on nearly any surface for a week at a time by pulling nutrients from the surrounding air and is immune to both apple juice and solar damage.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 1, 2009)

djudex said:


> My DNA is 50 times the size of normal human DNA and can survive on nearly any surface for a week at a time by pulling nutrients from the surrounding air and is immune to both apple juice and solar damage.


My DNA can beat up your dad's DNA.  Plus mine can withstand a massive dose of gamma irradiation, growing bigger, stronger and greener in the process.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm starting to fear you all.


----------



## Tad (Apr 1, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> I'm starting to fear you all.



Oh good, its working


----------



## chicken legs (Apr 1, 2009)

djudex said:


> My DNA is 50 times the size of normal human DNA and can survive on nearly any surface for a week at a time by pulling nutrients from the surrounding air and is immune to both apple juice and solar damage.




haahahahaha...darn i have to spread more rep around...

Come on..you guys don't believe Las Vegas CSI really doesn't look like it does on the telly....You know we do every thing big in Vegas..


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 2, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> I'm starting to fear you all.


_I must not fear._
Fear is the mind-killer.
Fear is the little-death that brings total obliteration.
I will face my fear.
I will permit it to pass over me and through me.
And when it has gone past I will turn the inner eye to see its path.
Where the fear has gone there will be nothing.
Only I will remain.


----------



## escapist (Apr 2, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> _I must not fear._
> Fear is the mind-killer.
> Fear is the little-death that brings total obliteration.
> I will face my fear.
> ...



It is by will alone I set my mind in motion.
It is by the juice of Sapho that thoughts acquire speed, the lips acquire stains, the stains become a warning.
It is by will alone I set my mind in motion..


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 2, 2009)

escapist said:


> It is by will alone I set my mind in motion.
> It is by the juice of Sapho that thoughts acquire speed, the lips acquire stains, the stains become a warning.
> It is by will alone I set my mind in motion..


It is by caffeine alone I set my mind in motion.
It is by the beans of Java that thoughts acquire speed,
the hands acquire shaking, the shaking becomes a warning.
It is by caffeine alone I set my mind in motion. (my personal favorite variant)

Ironically the "Mentat Mantra" was never in the original Herbert novels; it was a creation by David Lynch just for the movie.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 2, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> _I must not fear._
> Fear is the mind-killer.
> Fear is the little-death that brings total obliteration.
> I will face my fear.
> ...




Is that the Nerd theme song?


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 2, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Is that the Nerd theme song?


No, this is. Sometimes this. The earlier post was the Bene Gesserit Litany Against Fear, from the Frank Herbert novel, Dune.


----------



## TheNewBlack (Apr 2, 2009)

I think I can be a serious competitor here.

- I play and DM Dungeons and Dragons.

- I Play WoW

- I have a large comic book collection.

- I have tattoos of movie monsters

- I have some shelves in my living room dedicated to my collection of comic book hero statuettes.

- I have a chainsaw autographed by Bruce Campbell signed "May the Force be with you - Bruce Campbell"


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 2, 2009)

TheNewBlack said:


> I have a chainsaw autographed by Bruce Campbell signed "May the Force be with you - Bruce Campbell"


 I take umbrage with that. It's almost an event horizon level anachronistic event. You don't sign an Evil Dead prop with a Star Wars quote. Then again, maybe "gimme some sugar, baby" would have been inappropriate.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 2, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> No, this is. Sometimes this. The earlier post was the Bene Gesserit Litany Against Fear, from the Frank Herbert novel, Dune.



Oh, maybe I should have known that. Haha.


I think I need to unsubscribe from this thread, my hair looks way too good for this nonsense.


----------



## Victim (Apr 2, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I take umbrage with that. It's almost an event horizon level anachronistic event. You don't sign an Evil Dead prop with a Star Wars quote. Then again, maybe "gimme some sugar, baby" would have been inappropriate.




No, this is DEFINITELY something Bruce would do. 

Fan at book signing: "I'd like to hear you say XXXX"

Bruce: "What am I, your little monkey?"


----------



## Pixelpops (Apr 2, 2009)

This is my nerd ID.

This and the constant presence of a comic book in my school bag.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 3, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Oh, maybe I should have known that. Haha.
> 
> 
> I think I need to unsubscribe from this thread, my hair looks way too good for this nonsense.


Aww, you love the nerds, don't deny it.


----------



## Melian (Apr 3, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Oh, maybe I should have known that. Haha.
> 
> 
> I think I need to unsubscribe from this thread, my hair looks way too good for this nonsense.



Maybe your pretty hair will inspire us to reform our nerdy lives?

Eh? 

....

Well it was worth a shot.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 3, 2009)

Melian said:


> Maybe your pretty hair will inspire us to reform our nerdy lives?
> 
> Eh?
> 
> ...




Haha. Somehow I doubt that.

I can be nerdy in my own way I suppose. Or maybe i'm just weird.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 3, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Aww, you love the nerds, don't deny it.




Some times. Other times, you know, with fashion sense...ugh.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 3, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Some times. Other times, you know, with fashion sense...ugh.


Yeah, I figure the ability to dress oneself without one's momma helping and maintaining proper hygiene is critical to any attractive properties.


----------



## olwen (Apr 4, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> LOL. I think my overall favorite movie bit was in Outbreak when Cuba Gooding, Jr. used his scientific prowess to isolate, clone and scale-up gallons of antisera against the Motaba virus using only a little monkey, the ad-hoc facilities of a FEMA truck, a hospital and a gallon of Sunny D. Everything was apparently cured within 24-48 hours (well within the gestation period for the virus' mortality), and Dustin gets the girl.
> 
> For Star Trek, nothing got better than the episode "Genesis," where the actual science (latent introns in people's DNA) was (groan) activated when a synthetic T-cell used to treat a viral infection got into the nucleus and activated the gene sequences, thereby 'de-evolving' the crew.
> 
> ...



HA! Yeah, that episode was ridiculous. Don't even get me started about all the science blunders, continuity errors, production conundrums about that show. See The Nitpicker's Guide to Star Trek. Half the fun of ST:TNG for me was catching all the errors. There were a ton.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 8, 2009)

Pixelpops said:


> This is my nerd ID.
> 
> This and the constant presence of a comic book in my school bag.
> 
> /triforcetattooofawesome.jpg



um.







HAWT. :smitten:


----------



## Smite (Apr 9, 2009)

All of my money goes to video games. That's about all I got :/.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 11, 2009)

Didn't know where to put this but this was my shameful ROFL of the day:

_*If it's Sasha Grey don't worry. She'll be back as Sasha the White.*_

-- Fark comment speculating on the news that an adult actress (the first in 5 years) has been confirmed as testing HIV positive. Her name has not yet been disclosed. 

FYI: Sasha Grey is a currently popular, waify, younger adult film star, dontcha know; went on Tyra Banks' show and disclosed that yes, she really, really likes doing prOn.


----------



## curvluver (Jun 11, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Didn't know where to put this but this was my shameful ROFL of the day:
> 
> _*If it's Sasha Grey don't worry. She'll be back as Sasha the White.*_
> 
> ...



That's hilarious!

That reminds me of an old comic I saw quite a few years ago. Basically it featured a whole slew of wizards who were all smoking pipes and the room they were in was just filled with smoke. The caption below it read...

The real reason he was called Gandalf the Grey


----------



## StarWitness (Jun 11, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> RPGers and computer geeks are very similar. You have your D&D devotees who have always been with the same game through all it's iterations, sort of like people who hate Windows but stick with it. Then you had GURPs come along with an open-type of play that crosses all lines.
> 
> Now it's the d20 system, which is sort of like Linux for RPGs. Everything has to be open source, open license gaming so that the concept is adaptable to any milieu, any idea.



Does that mean White Wolf = Apple?


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 11, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> Does that mean White Wolf = Apple?


It might. I never really thought of White Wolf in that equation, although your point is valid.


----------

